# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] Hoover 9+6κιλα πρόβλημα Ε05

## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα συγγενικά μ προσοπω έχει αυτό το πλυντήριο στεγνωτηριο μαρκας hoover. στην θέση 0 γυρνοντας τον επιλογέα σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα κατευθείαν βγάζει Ε05 και κλειδώνει η πόρτα χωρίς να ανάβει το λαμπάκι της κλειδαριάς. Άμα το κάνεις γρήγορα θέση 0 αριστερά ή δεξιά 0 αριστερά δεξιά 0 τότε δεν βγάζει σφάλμα και στο καντράν αναφέρει το πρόγραμμα όπου ξεκινάει κανονικά και μια βγάζει σφάλμα μετά; πο κάποια ώρα μια τελειώνει κανονικά άλλαξα πουρακι αλλά τα ίδια πράγματα τώρα έβγαλα πλακέτας φυσες τα έριξα καθαριστικό επαφών και τα ξανά κουμποσα στην πρώτη δοκιμή φαίνεται ένταξη. Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν τπτ παρόμοιο

----------


## tipos

Το 05 σε όλα τα manual της hoover αναφέρει για βλάβη αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας ή χαλασμένη καλωδίωση αισθητήρα. Σε ένα που είχα δει είχε κομμένο καλώδιο εσωτερικά μέσα στην μόνωση και την βρήκα με το πολύμετρο μιας και δεν φαινόταν οπτικά.

----------


## tipos

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...4Fo6Y0rcBEqp4e
Κατέβασε το είναι πολύ χρήσιμο

----------

Papas00zas (20-05-19)

----------


## giagiwtis

Θυμάσαι αν όταν σε έβγαζε την βλαβει Ε05 σ κλειδωνε και την πορτα?

----------


## tipos

Δεν θυμάμαι, ίσως να μην το παρατήρησα

----------


## giagiwtis

Τσιφος μέτρησα και τα καλοδια όλα καλά δεν είναι πουθενά κομμένα η σπασμένα. Οπότε πάμε σε πλακέτα το θέμα είναι ότι σήμερα το έβαλα 2 πλυσίματα να κα ει τα έκανε κανονικά στο 3 πέταξε το σφάλμα. Υπάρχει τπτ που μπορώ να δω στην πλακέτα?

----------


## tipos

Δες για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και για χαλάρωση στα λαμακια στις φισες. Προληπτικά στραβωσε λίγο τα λαμακια για να πατάνε καλύτερα

----------


## giagiwtis

Αυτό θα κάνω απλά μ κάνει εντύπωση σήμερα το έβαλα 2 φορές δεν έβγαλε σφάλμα τελείωσε κανονικά έβγαλε και end

----------


## tipos

Βάση της περιγραφής σου είναι μάλλον από κακή επαφή οπότε ψάξε με βάση αυτό.

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σήμερα μετά από πολύ ελενχο σε καλοδια από γέμισμα επαφών για ψυχρές κολλήσεις με έβγαλε E05 με πουρακι 12.5κ βάζοντας πουρακι 20κ που δίνει το εργοστάσιο έχω μεγάλη αποκλησει στην θέρμανση ρυθμισμένο στους 30 βάθους αυτό φτανει τους 67

----------


## tipos

Το μαμά αισθητήριο πόσα ωμ ήταν και γιατί το άλλαξες την πρώτη φορά;
Το 20 kohm το πήρες από την αντιπροσωπεία ή κάποιος σου είπε ότι είναι 20;
Δώσε μοντέλο και τον δωδεκαψηφιο του πλυντηρίου

----------

